# King Mathew's charter to his mother Elizabeth



## Vladimir Nimčević

Nos Mathias Dei gracia Rex Hungarie Dalmacie Croacie etc. Memorie commendamus tenore presencium quibus expedit universis. Quod nos tum ad instantem supplicacionem Illustris Domine Elisabeth Genitricis nostre carissime per eam nostre propterea porrectam Majestati, tum vero pro Decenciori et ornaciori statu ac conservacione familie sue, totum et omne Jus nostrum Regium, *si quod* in possessionibus Gywrge, Baymok, Napfen Chontafeyer, Bwdakwtha, Pachyr, ac predictis Kewlestharlo, Palij, Kethfijlew, Lykaseghaz et Thereth vocatis in Chongradiensi, item Okor, Kerekeghaz, Naghbaych, Fybaych, Hymeseghaz, Kewkewr et Wyzethwrol, ac similiter prediis Hegyesthwrol, Akosthwrol, et Feyefakathwrol appellatis in Bachiensi Comitatibus existentibus et habitis, apud manus ejusdem domine Genetricis nostre ut dicitur *pacifice *existentibus qualitercunque *haberemus *et nostram ex quibusvis causis modis et racinobus concernerent Majestatem simulcum cunctis suis utilitatibus et pertinenciis quibuslibet, terris scilicet arabilibus cultis et incultis, agris, pratis, campis, pascuis, fenetis, rubetis, virgultis, montibus, vallibus, vineis vinearumque promontoriis, aquis, fluvijs, piscinis, piscaturis aquarumque decursibus, molendinis et molendinorum locis, generaliter vero quarumlibet utilitatem et pertirtenciarum suarum integritatibus quovis nominis vocabulo vocitatis sub suis veris metis et antiquis memórate Domine Elizabeth Genitrici nostre dedimus, donavimus, et contulimus ijmo damus donamus et conferimus jure perpetuo et irrevocabiliter tenendum possidendum pariter et habendum, Salvo jure alieno.

I have two questions regarding the letter:

Does "si quod" go with "haberemus"?
What's a main verb in this case?


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

What a fascinating document. Yes, _haberemus _is the verb governing _si quod_, "whatever...we possessed", and the main verbs are the string _dedimus, donavimus...contulimus, immo damus, donamus et conferimus.

_What is the date and the historical context?

Σ


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

O vos, salvete, magistri

Thanks!  

It's 1462, two or three years after accession of Matthew, son of John Hunyadi.


----------



## Scholiast

Vladimir, you are welcome.

Incidentally, apart from the usual orthographic conventions of the period (e.g. _e_ for classical _ae_,_ c_ for _t_ in words such as _presencium_, _supplicacionem_, _ornaciori_) there are a couple of oddities. I think _racinobus_ ought to be _racionibus_, and _ijmo_ seems to stand here for _immo_. There is also a word I cannot recognise, _pertirtenciarum_. These may be scribal errors, of course; it would be fun - though I am no palaeographer - to have a glimpse of the original document.

Σ


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

Yes I see it, it is my mistake: racinobus should be racionibus, _pertirtenciarum _should be _pertinenciarum. _I know it should be immo instead of ijmo, but the original text reads so.


----------



## Scholiast

Good, then!

I had guessed that _pertirteciarum _should have been something like _pertinenciarum_, but it still cannot be correct. _pertinencium_ would be the proper usage. But I can guess here why a scribe might make an error: he only half knows Latin, and hypercorrects to the fem. gen. plur. form in the 1st declension.

_ijmo_ (for _immo_) is interesting, for it reflects a careful differentiation between short and long syllables in the discourse of the period (compare _fluvijs_).

This becomes more interesting by the minute.

Σ


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nos, Mathias Dei gratia rex Hungariae Dalmatiae Croatiae, etc. memoriae commendamus tenore presentium quibus expedit universis. Quod nos tum ad instantem supplicationem illustris dominae Elisabeth genitricis nostrae carissimae per eam nostrae propterea porrectam Majestati, tum vero pro decentiori et ornatiori statu ac conservatione familiae suae, totum et omne ius nostrum regium, _*si quod* in possessionibus Gywrge, Baymok, Napfen Chontafeyer, Bwdakwtha, Pachyr, ac predictis Kewlestharlo, Palij, Kethfijlew, Lykaseghaz et Thereth vocatis in Chongradiensi, item Okor, Kerekeghaz, Naghbaych, Fybaych, Hymeseghaz, Kewkewr et Wyzethwrol, ac similiter prediis Hegyesthwrol, Akosthwrol, et Feyefakathwrol appellatis in Bachiensi comitatibus existentibus et habitis, apud manus eiusdem dominae genetricis nostrae, ut dicitur, pacifice existentibus qualitercunque *haberemus *et nostram ex quibusvis causis modis et rationibus *concernerent *maiestatem_, simul cum cunctis suis utilitatibus et pertinentiis quibuslibet, terris scilicet arabilibus cultis et incultis, agris, pratis, campis, pascuis, fenetis, rubetis, virgultis, montibus, vallibus, vineis vinearumque promontoriis, aquis, fluviis, piscinis, piscaturis aquarumque decursibus, molendinis et molendinorum locis, generaliter vero quarum libet utilitatem et pertinentiarum suarum integritatibus quovis nominis vocabulo vocitatis sub suis veris metis et antiquis memóratae dominae Elizabeth genitrici nostrae dedimus, donavimus, et contulimus _¿ijmo?_ damus donamus et conferimus iure perpetuo et irrevocabiliter tenendum possidendum pariter et habendum, salvo iure alieno.


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

I think pertinencia (belonging) is a medieval term refers to all sort of land (arable and non-arable) and all incomes and taxes within a village or a possession.

Pertinencia (припадност), 6, 11, 13, 17, 22, 30 – израз који обухвата сву имовину, како обрадиву и необрадиву земљу, тако и све приносе, приходе (од воденица, прелаза преко река, и др.) и дажбине које се убирају унутар тачно одређених граница једног села или властелинства.

http://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=j...=wCXmVtZqFLKhOCUKBPH5rA&bvm=bv.66917471,d.d2k


http://ducange.enc.sorbonne.fr/pertinentia


----------



## Scholiast

Dear Vladimir,



> pertinencia (belonging) is a medieval term refers to all sort of land  (arable and non-arable) and all incomes and taxes within a village or a  possession.



In the historical context of the whole document, that makes perfect sense.

Σ


----------

